# [SOLVED] quickpkq dostęp do dużej ilości paczek

## Daniel2006

witam 

W katalogu /var/db/pkg/... mam niektóre paczki, te które sam wcześniej kompilowałem, przydał by się dostęp do ich większej ilości. 

Ciekaw jestem czy można ustawić quickpkq tak aby sam, jak jest to rozwiązane przy emerge dociągał sobie potrzebne prekompilowane paczki np z internetu ?? 

z góry dzięki 

pozdrawiam DanielLast edited by Daniel2006 on Sun Nov 12, 2006 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Ustawiasz nie quickpkg a odpowiednią zmienną w make.conf: PORTAGE_BINHOST.

A poza tym:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search?search=BINHOST&go=Go

Tyle, że po co Ci w takim razie Gentoo? Zainstaluj Debiana.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> W katalogu /var/db/pkg/... mam niektóre paczki, te które sam wcześniej kompilowałem, przydał by się dostęp do ich większej ilości.

 

Katalog "/var/db/pkg" to baza danych o zainstalowanych pakietach.

Zarchiwizowane pakiety binarne umieszczane są w "/usr/portage/packages". Do ich tworzenia bardziej nadaje się opcja "-b" programu `emerge` niż postinstalacyjne użycie programu `quickpkg`.

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> Ciekaw jestem czy można ustawić quickpkq tak aby sam, jak jest to rozwiązane przy emerge dociągał sobie potrzebne prekompilowane paczki np z internetu ??

 

`quickpkg` do tego nie służy.

Poczytaj `man emerge` ze zwróceniem szczególnej uwagi na "--getbinpkg (-g)".

Ale, co już wcześniej napisano, w Gentoo lepiej budować pakiety ze źródeł. Wyjątki: "openoffice" / "openoffice-bin" itp.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Daniel2006

racja

na debianie się wychowywałem potem było freebsd też spoko a teraz gentoo, pytam z ciekawości  bo niektóre rzeczy w gentoo kompilować dłuuugo schodzi.  

przydało by się jeszcze jakiś dobry adres serwera z tbz2

----------

## mbar

Tylko niektóre rzeczy się długo kompilują, ale są dla nich wersje -bin (np. firefox-bin, openoffice-bin). Nie używaj innych prekompilowanych paczek binarnych, o ile sam ich nie zrobiłeś, bo mogą być niezgodne z Twoim Gentoo (inne flagi USE, inny CHOST, linkowanie z inną wersją glibc, kompilacja inną wersją gcc, i tak dalej).

----------

## Daniel2006

no więć teraz sprawa obtymalnego doboru USE w pliku make.conf

moje to :

```

USE="X nptl nptlonly threads symlink alsa oss hal unicode -gtk -gnome -arts -sdl -esd kde qt bzip2 rar zip aac gif flac ogg vorbis xvid win32codecs"

```

a i tak jak coś instaluje to czaem kompilaor "rzuca" się do flag czego jeszcze brakuje ??

----------

## Raku

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> no więć teraz sprawa obtymalnego doboru USE w pliku make.conf

 

Każdy ma swój optymalny zestaw flag, dopasowany do indywidualnych potrzeb. Jeżeli chcesz mieć to, co inni, użyj dowolnej dystrybucji binarnej  - można powiedzieć, że taka dystrybucja oparta na pakietach binarnych posiada optymalny zestaw flag USE wybrany przez developerów i jest to wspólny zestaw dla wszystkich użytkowników.

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> a i tak jak coś instaluje to czaem kompilaor "rzuca" się do flag czego jeszcze brakuje ??

 

tak gwoli ścisłości - kompilator nie widzi flag USE.

----------

## Daniel2006

no tak,

```
USE=”-* X aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bidi bindist bitmap-fonts bzlib caps cdr cpdflib crypt cscope ctype cups curl curlwrappers dba dbx dga dio directfb divx4linux dvd dvdr encode ethereal exif fam fastcgi fbcon fdftk flac flash flatfile foomaticdb ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gmp gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib inifile innodb ipv6 jabber jack jikes jpeg kerberos krb4 ladcca lcms ldap libwww mad maildir mailwrapper mbox mcal memlimit mhash mikmod ming mmap mmx motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mpeg mpi msn mssql mysql -mysqli nas ncurses netcdf nhc98 nis nls offensive oggvorbis opengl oscar pam pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdflib perl php pic pie plotutils png pnp posix ppds prelude python quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl session shared sharedmem simplexml slang slp snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell spl ssl svga sysvipc szip tcltk tcpd tetex theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype trusted uclibc unicode usb vhosts videos wavelan wddx wmf xface xine xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xosd xprint xsl xv xvid yahoo yaz zeo zlib x86″
```

a jak bym ustawił tak dużą liste flag, prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia błędu w czasie kompilacji było by zminimalizowane, czy też nie ??

----------

## Raku

zdefiniuj 'błąd w czasie kompilacji'.

Coś mi się wydaje, że dużo lektury dokumentacji przed tobą...

----------

## Arfrever

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE=”-* X aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bidi bindist bitmap-fonts bzlib caps cdr cpdflib crypt cscope ctype cups curl curlwrappers dba dbx dga dio directfb divx4linux dvd dvdr encode ethereal exif fam fastcgi fbcon fdftk flac flash flatfile foomaticdb ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gmp gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib inifile innodb ipv6 jabber jack jikes jpeg kerberos krb4 ladcca lcms ldap libwww mad maildir mailwrapper mbox mcal memlimit mhash mikmod ming mmap mmx motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mpeg mpi msn mssql mysql -mysqli nas ncurses netcdf nhc98 nis nls offensive oggvorbis opengl oscar pam pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdflib perl php pic pie plotutils png pnp posix ppds prelude python quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl session shared sharedmem simplexml slang slp snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell spl ssl svga sysvipc szip tcltk tcpd tetex theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype trusted uclibc unicode usb vhosts videos wavelan wddx wmf xface xine xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xosd xprint xsl xv xvid yahoo yaz zeo zlib x86″
> ```
> ...

 

Przedstawiona kombinacja jest niskiej jakości. Wiele nieistniejących flag, brak wymienienia "nptl" itd.

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> a jak bym ustawił tak dużą liste flag, prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia błędu w czasie kompilacji było by zminimalizowane, czy też nie ??

 

Prawdopodobieństwo błędu zależy raczej od CFLAGS / CXXFLAGS / ASFLAGS / LDFLAGS, a nie USE.

Poczytaj intensywnie `man portage`, `man emerge` i `man make.conf`.

Intensywnie przeczytaj plik "/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc". Zawiera on opisy globalnych flag USE.

Plik "/usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc" zawiera opisy lokalnych flag USE. Flagi lokalne lepiej ustawiać w "/etc/portage/package.use{,/*}". By zobaczyć opisy flag lokalnych pakietu przykładowo "kde-base/kdebase", można użyć polecenie:

```
$ grep kde-base/kdebase /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

kde-base/kdebase:logitech-mouse - Build the Control Center module to configure logitech mice

kde-base/kdebase:xcomposite - Support for the Xorg composite extension.

kde-base/kdebase:xscreensaver - support for the XScreenSaver extension.

kde-base/kdebase:zeroconf - Support for DNS Service Discovery (DNS-SD).
```

Moje działające globalne flagi USE:

```
$ . /etc/make.conf && echo ${USE}

-* X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo caps cdparanoia cdr cracklib crypt cscope ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus dio directfb dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm ggi gif glut gmp gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal hardened hardenedphp iconv idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility lash lcms ldap libcaca lm_sensors mad matroska matrox memlimit mhash mikmod mime mmap mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mpi ncurses netcdf nls nptl nsplugin odbc ogg openal openexr opengl pam pcntl pcre pda pdf perl png portaudio posix ppds profile python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline recode ruby scanner sdl session sharedmem shorten simplexml slang slp sndfile soap sockets speex spell sse ssl svg svga symlink szip tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb vcd vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows xine xml xmlrpc xpm xprint xsl xv xvid zlib
```

Lokalne flagi USE:

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.use/*

app-cdr/k3b css musepack

app-crypt/gnupg:0 ecc idea

app-editors/vim vim-with-x

app-misc/screen multiuser

app-text/ghostscript-esp djvu

dev-java/gjdoc xmldoclet

dev-java/sun-jdk jce

dev-lang/python ucs2

dev-lang/spidermonkey threadsafe

dev-libs/DirectFB sysfs

dev-libs/libcdio cddb

dev-util/kdevelop cvs subversion

kde-base/kdebase logitech-mouse xcomposite xscreensaver

kde-base/kdegraphics -imlib

kde-base/kdelibs utempter

kde-base/kdenetwork rdesktop

kde-base/kdesdk subversion

mail-mta/ssmtp md5sum

media-gfx/gimp-print -gtk

media-gfx/imagemagick fpx gs

media-gfx/xsane gimp

media-libs/gd fontconfig

media-libs/x264-svn mp4

media-sound/lame -gtk

media-video/ffmpeg amr network x264

media-video/gpac amr

media-video/transcode fame lzo mjpeg network -gtk

net-misc/openssh chroot hpn

sys-apps/hal dmi

sys-apps/lm_sensors sensord

sys-apps/module-init-tools no-old-linux

sys-apps/suspend2-userui fbsplash

sys-devel/gcc mudflap

sys-fs/loop-aes keyscrub

sys-libs/glibc glibc-omitfp nptlonly

sys-libs/ncurses trace

sys-libs/pam pam_chroot pam_console pam_timestamp

sys-power/hibernate-script vim

x11-base/xorg-server xorg

x11-libs/cairo glitz

x11-libs/qt:4 glib pch

x11-terms/xterm paste64 toolbar
```

Przykładowo w "/etc/make.conf" ustawiłem globalną flagę "nptl", a w "/etc/portage/package.use{,/*}" lokalną flagę "nptlonly"dla pakietu "glibc" , które obie są potrzebne do poprawnej obsługi NPTL i tylko NPTL.

Jeśli na początku flag wymienisz "-*", to pamiętaj, że to wyłączy domyślne flagi z "/usr/portage/profiles/<Katalog używanego profilu i profilów nadrzędnych>/make.defaults". Należy wtedy te pliki "/usr/portage/profiles/<Katalog używanego profilu i profilów nadrzędnych>/make.defaults" uważnie przeglądnąć, pamiętając, że większość ustawionych tam domyślnie flag USE jest ustawiona korzystnie. Obecnie lepiej nie używaj "-*".

Przed instalacjami pakietów sprawdzaj (Opcje "-pv" lub "-av") zmiany istnienia flag oznaczane "%" i sprawdzaj opisy nowych lokalnych flag i ewentualnie je włączaj.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Daniel2006

ok, wielkie dzięki to dużo mi pomogło

pozdrawiam

----------

